# cat lost his voice, why?



## dwbonfire (Sep 14, 2011)

my 4 year old cat seems to have lost his voice. i noticed it raspy and he sounded hoarse-like a week ago, now theres hardly any sound at all when he 'meows'. i had never seen this as a vet tech when i was one, so i have no idea what i might be dealing with, or if its even a cause for concern. he does seem to be sticking around the barn more so than he usually does, but otherwise seems to be acting fine. hes usually gone all day and returns to eat at night, but now hes here all day too mostly. i have seen him eating. any ideas? im trying to avoid a costly vet bill if its nothing..


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well my cat had that, then it seemed to get better, and now for the last few years she just hasen't had a full meow. I don't know what it is but it doesn't seem to bother her.     Just one question though, do you give her alot of milk? I know alot of farm cats get sick and stuffy in their throught because they drink to much milk....


----------



## freemotion (Sep 14, 2011)

Those farm cats are more likely FIV +....................:/


----------



## doo dah (Sep 15, 2011)

Our dog lost her voice when she got older, the vet said it was due to an allergy.  When we gave her allergy meds it got better, but we had to put her down before she got her full bark back .


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 15, 2011)

x


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah hes neutered, he seems to have a little more of a voice since yeaterday, and hes been gone off hunting for the day again, so that makes me feel better because it was just unlike him to stick around all day long like he was. i hope its nothing...


----------



## secuono (Sep 15, 2011)

1 of my cats doesn't meow all the time. I see her at the window meowing silently, I just ask her 'what? I can't hear you.' Over and over until she makes an audible meow. She's an indoor cat, so is her female buddy. She has allergies to pollen, but that's not what causes the missing voice for her.


----------

